
Questions to Ask Before Starting a Business - jmonegro
http://www.inc.com/ss/6-questions-ask-starting-business
======
chaosmachine
Save yourself a bunch of clicks: <http://www.inc.com/print/91>

~~~
hwijaya
And save some times to read it?

1\. Do you believe you have what it takes?

2\. Are you able to let other people down?

3\. How do you handle setbacks?

4\. Are you really an inventor, rather than an entrepreneur?

5\. Can you accept that your company may outgrow you?

6\. When you look in the mirror, does an entrepreneur look back?

Most of those questions are not answerable before you make the jump. Just do
it then you'll find out most of the answers.

~~~
quizbiz
I have particular trouble with that last one. I'm not sure why.

~~~
cmars232
"I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and doggone it, people like me"

